# TRT Question 100 mg per week



## Franklin Yeti (Aug 24, 2015)

If the doctor prescribes me 100 mg per week of Test Cup for TRT, would it best best to break that up into two 50 mg pins, say Monday and Thursday, or just do the whole 100 mg on Monday?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 24, 2015)

Doesn't matter much. Some find it better with pinning twice a week in terms of sides others don't notice a difference.


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Aug 24, 2015)

Great. 
I wasn't sure if splitting it up would be beneficial or not.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 24, 2015)

I honestly couldn't tell doing it once a week. Granted I never split it either, I just didn't want to pin more than I had to


----------

